# are sea monkeys the same thing as brine shrimp?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

are sea monkeys the same thing as brine shrimp?

if so, im seeing that you can buy them marked as "sea monkeys" a lot cheaper than if they are labeled "brine shrimp"


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

sea monkeys are brand name brine shrimp. usually the brine shrimp are cheaper if you buy the eggs. I can't seem to grow mine. sea monkeys are just bred to grow bigger I think.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You get less sea monkeys than brine shrimp eggs for the price.I think they are the same thing,but not sure.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

"BiologyThe animals sold as Sea-Monkeys are an artificial breed known as "Artemia NYOS" (NYOS being short for New York Ocean Science), formed by hybridising different species of Artemia.[2] They undergo cryptobiosis or anhydrosis, a condition of apparent lifelessness which allows them to survive the desiccation of the temporary pools they live in.[1]"

Sea-Monkeys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*y2

Doesnt sound too good,lol


----------

